
Transformation at Yahoo Foiled by Marissa Mayer’s Inability to Bet the Farm - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/03/technology/transformation-at-yahoo-foiled-by-its-leaders-inability-to-bet-the-farm.html?ref=technology
======
scott_s
Duplicate is already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10668957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10668957)

~~~
pavornyoh
Thank you. Strange as I did a title search and it didn't show it was already
posted. Good catch.

